
The Code Design Behind Linux's Philosophy: Everything Is a File - manorwar8
https://leandromoreira.com.br/2019/08/02/linux-ffmpeg-source-internals-a-good-software-design?date=08/31/2019&query=polymorphism
======
bradwood
I thought that was the Unix philosophy...

